# List of parts our URQ shares with other Audis



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Think we could get some kind of a list of parts that the UR Quattro shares with other Audi models as a sticky in here? Before I tear into mine I would like to know what parts will work from other cars. I know this may seem like a newb question but it would be nice to have it in one place. Besides this forum needs some traffic anyway.








Thanks !


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: List of parts our URQ shares with other Audis (radgti8v)*

This list will be silly long, as half the car is actually shared with the Coupe GT.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: List of parts our URQ shares with other Audis (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_This list will be silly long, as half the car is actually shared with the Coupe GT.

I guess I was hoping for others more common than the Coupe GT. Does it share the same suspension components as the 4000's ? 


_Modified by radgti8v at 7:11 AM 2-14-2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: List of parts our URQ shares with other Audis (radgti8v)*

Mainly, yes, but it has different springs and shocks. They are interchangeable, of course, but not the same ratings. Same as engine, transmission, rear diff, subframes and such. Interchangeable, but not identical internally. 
What this means is that you can take everything mechanical off an Urq and install it in a 4000q. If you do it the opposite way, you get what I have, a Coupe quattro.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: List of parts our URQ shares with other Audis (PerL)*

Thank you very much


----------

